# Damn you people.



## Barak (31/5/15)

Just stop buying all my favourite juices please 



Leave some for the rest of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (31/5/15)

I am with you on this Barak, was in the store on Friday and left almost in tears...PLEASE VapeMob, can I have some more?


----------



## Barak (31/5/15)

DarkSide said:


> I am with you on this Barak, was in the store on Friday and left almost in tears...PLEASE VapeMob, can I have some more?


Its a great thing tho. Local retailers sell their stock and it means the vaping seen is alive and kicking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

